# raccourci touches OSX lion



## gaugautier (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Désolé je n'ai pas trouvé de rubrique spécifique aux raccourcis de touches, je pense que ça reste l'endroit le plus approprié...
J'utilisais un raccourci qui me permettait d'augmenter le volume (ou de le baisser) beaucoup plus finement et plus précisément. Le raccourci était alt + maj et les touches de volumes (F11 et F12).
Seulement depuis que je suis passé sous OS X Lion ce raccourci n'existe plus... Existe-t-il un moyen de le remettre ?
Merci


----------



## Larme (15 Août 2011)

Extrait de la FAQ de Lion de MacGé :


> *Le raccourci comme alt+shith+son pour réduire d'1/4 le volume ne fonctionne plus avec Lion *
> Pas de solutions pour le moment


----------



## gaugautier (16 Août 2011)

Merci quand même, on va attendre une MàJ


----------

